# Senior Police Officer Gail Thomas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Senior Police Officer*

*Gail Thomas*

Atlanta Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Tuesday, January 24, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 46
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 1/24/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect:* Charged with vehicular homicide

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Senior Police Officer Gail Thomas was struck and killed by a suspected drunk driver while assisting other officers with a traffic incident on the exit ramp from southbound I-75 to northbound I-85.

She had just exited her vehicle when she was struck. The drunk driver was arrested and charged with vehicular homicide, DUI, and reckless driving.

Officer Thomas had served with the Atlanta Police Department for 15 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief George Turner
Atlanta Police Department
226 Peachtree Street SW
Atlanta, GA 30303

Phone: (404) 614-6544

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21106-senior-police-officer-gail-thomas#ixzz1kVBRtSdE


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Officer Thomas!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

RIP Officer Thomas


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Thomas


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

